# don't fall down that hole in the ocean....



## afoto (May 18, 2012)

i'm in the middle of my road trip down the west coast!!  had a chance to take this shot today, and was so happy with the result!  after dreaming and dreaming of this location i was worried i wouldn't be able to get the shots i'd hoped, but in the end i was satisfied (and totally soaked!!! and my legs felt like rubber because i was so terrified of falling down the whole, and my many graduated filters were starting to get blurry with salt residue...)

c&c please, as i continue down the coast, i'd like to make sure i don't waste my limited time around big waves!




thors well by hippy_henna, on Flickr


----------



## gummibear (May 18, 2012)

I don't know what to critique here this is awesome! And I've never seen anything like tis in my life! Beautiful shot!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 18, 2012)

Awesome.


----------



## kharp (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Buckster (May 18, 2012)

Nicely done!  I'm jealous!  I drove right by this while I was touring the West Coast from Seattle to LA a few years ago, and never even knew it was there!  I would definitely have stopped!


----------



## Joel_W (May 18, 2012)

What a fantastic image. This is by far your best posted effort to date.


----------



## Dillard (May 18, 2012)

lovely shot!


----------



## Josh66 (May 18, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Berter (May 18, 2012)

this is incredible. what and where is it?!


----------



## Fred Berg (May 18, 2012)

Adjectives fail me! It deserves pride of place on a wall...printed large, of course.


----------



## sm4him (May 18, 2012)

This is beautiful, and very well done!

One tiny, TINY little thing: I think your horizon is just SLIGHTLY tilted. I could be wrong, but my eye keeps going to it, and sensing a slight drop off from left to right.

Straighten that, and this is really Photo of the Month material!

EDIT: Now that I look at it again, I don't know; maybe it's just the tilt of the rocks that makes me feel like the horizon is ever so slightly off-kilter.  Or maybe it's just me; I AM having one of THOSE kinda days.


----------



## Tarayn (May 18, 2012)




----------



## afoto (May 18, 2012)

hey everyone, thank you so much for the kind comments!  often time i find "how can you take a bad photo of such a great location"  a terrible phrase, as the case with this shot i struggled through a couple hours to get a composition that was pleasing.. glad the time paid off.



Berter said:


> this is incredible. what and where is it?!


its called thor's well and is just off the coast at cape perpetua, oregon.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 18, 2012)

I can think of nothing to say but WOW!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful and rather surreal!

Nice job!


----------



## Julie079 (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Josh66 (May 18, 2012)

What happens if you fall in...?

Is there an outlet somewhere, or are you just ****ed?


----------



## 480sparky (May 18, 2012)

I have yet to rate any of my work with 5 stars.

This is a 5-star shot!


----------



## Trever1t (May 18, 2012)

you certainly have your technique down! That is really beautifully seen and composed. Where is this place and your next stop? I've driven from Oregon to San Diego along the coast, there's much to see!


----------



## Compaq (May 19, 2012)

afoto, I like your landscape style! This is beautiful.


----------



## RxForB3 (May 19, 2012)

I would HIGHLY recommend submitting this photo to this contest:

The American Landscape 2012 Photo Contest | OutdoorPhotographer.com

Hope to see it in the magazine soon   Also, hurry, submissions end the 23rd!


----------



## Desi (May 19, 2012)

Wow, and very well done.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 19, 2012)

afoto said:


> thors well by hippy_henna, on Flickr



Im going to do a typical TPF reply... your horizon is crooked LOL.  

Seriously though.. awesome photo.


----------



## afoto (May 20, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> What happens if you fall in...?
> 
> Is there an outlet somewhere, or are you just ****ed?



hahahahah ****ed


----------



## jfrabat (May 20, 2012)

simply put, stunning.  I really like the subject, lighting and composition (ie., everything!)


----------



## Josh66 (May 21, 2012)

Nominated for Photo of the Month - BTW.  :thumbup:


----------



## michael9000000 (May 21, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## jfrabat (May 22, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend submitting this photo to this contest:
> 
> The American Landscape 2012 Photo Contest | OutdoorPhotographer.com
> 
> Hope to see it in the magazine soon   Also, hurry, submissions end the 23rd!



I agree with this one; this is one nice shot, and deserves being entered into contests!



O|||||||O said:


> Nominated for Photo of the Month - BTW.  :thumbup:



I was nominating it myself when I saw you had already posted it!  Glad to see it nominated, though, regardless of who posted it there.


----------



## spacefuzz (May 22, 2012)

great shot, love the long exposure on the clouds too


----------



## snowbear (May 22, 2012)

Now you've done it -- you've made it so I *have* to go there!

Beautiful shot.


----------



## deepakaa (May 22, 2012)

great work.....if u can share....how did u shoot it..? what was the exposure ? did u use any filtre....

is it HDR ?

and is it post processed..??

Thanks.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2012)

It is a wonderful shot, there is no denying that. I think you should get it printed and framed after you straighten the horizon.


----------



## afoto (May 23, 2012)

deepakaa said:


> great work.....if u can share....how did u shoot it..? what was the exposure ? did u use any filtre....
> 
> is it HDR ?
> 
> ...



hey deepakaa,

not HDR, but yes i used a 10 stop filter for the longer exposure, and a 0.9 lee grad filter on the sky.

it is definitely processed a bit (to bring out the colour in the sky and little bit more detail in the rocks).



also thanks for the nomination!


----------



## daarksun (Jul 5, 2012)

Girl, you nailed that shot! Great job!


----------

